# Movies I would recommend



## Jazzey (Apr 29, 2009)

For anyone who's enjoyed Wynona Rider in "Girl interrupted" (1999)
Girl, Interrupted (1999)

I've now seen 
Grey Gardens - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And for me, it was reminiscent of Girl interrupted.  A little heavy but I really loved every minute of it.  Again, it's autobiographical on the Bouvier-Beales family.


----------



## Yuray (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Jazz

Hmmmm.........lemme see here..................hmmmm.........
okay....got it....you forgot to mention Godfather PtII, Pride and Prejudice, Scarface, Beatrix Potter, and of course, The Three Stooges go to Mars. What on earth do you watch anyhow?

Curiously yours
Yuray


----------



## Jazzey (Apr 29, 2009)

:lol:  Sorry Yuray - in a bit of a heavy mood lately. But I definitely love all of the Godfathers, Scarface, and also Goodfellas (if you've ever seen this) and all of these "good movies"...What can I say :blush:  love the chick flicks too....

PS: three stooges...You're on you own honey! 

Added: Anything De Niro and I'm there - Bronx tale? http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0106489/


----------



## Yuray (Apr 29, 2009)

Right! Anything DeNiro.


----------



## suewatters1 (Apr 29, 2009)

I love the Lethal Weapon movie series and the Die Hard movie Series and I like movies from Jean Claude Van Damme and anything that has some good action in it.  I like other kinds of movies also.

Sue


----------



## NicNak (Apr 29, 2009)

I love the Rocky movies.  "ADRIAN!"

I also love the Rambo movies

A few other favorites are:  And the band played on, Lorenzo's Oil, A Beautiful Mind, Patch Adams, The Birdcage, Legends of the Fall, Troy, Interview with a Vampire, Forrest Gump, Meet Joe Black, Pirates of the Caribbean, Edward Sissorhands, What's eating Gilbert Grape, Benny and Joon, Donnie Brasco, Blow.

Maybe I should stop now. I think I went overboard on listing films.  I do LOVE Johnny Depp.  He has taken on some very intersting rolls bring issues such as Autism forward in What's Eating Gilber Grape, as well as other mental health issues in Benny and Joon.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 29, 2009)

Some recent movies I've seen and recommend:

The Reader

Defiance

Australia


----------



## Budoaiki (Apr 30, 2009)

A Beautiful Mind- If you know someone with schizophrenia, it can be hard to watch. It was for me because my mother has it but I highly recommend this inspiring film.


----------

